# Floating on his side?



## Elisew (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi guys,

I came home this afternoon to find Shai-Lin kind of using the heater to keep himself upright but when he swam to the front of the tank he started to float oto his side? I`m obviously worried and need some advice as to why and what can I do please?

Lise x


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

I going to have to guess Swim Bladder disorder/disease, how much have you been feeding him. It basically means hes constipated from eating too much. All you have to do is fast him for a day or two and watch how much you feed him. If it gets really serious you can feed him some frozen daphnia or, I heard but dont know if its true, that you can make him flare with a mirror to entice him to poo.


----------



## Elisew (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks IonBaller07,

I feed him 2 baby bio Gold pellets twice a day and occasionally he`ll have 2 bloodworms as a treat. 
I tend to be on the careful side after having read so much info on this site :-?

He is a bit bloated so hopefully it`ll just be a case of doing as suggested and fasting him for a day or two.....fingers crossed that`s all it is. :|

Thanks again

Lise x


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I agree with Ionballer. I have seen one of my males poop after seeing himself in the mirror so it's worth a try. You might try fasting for a few days, as Ionballer said, then feed him some daphnia after that. I hope Shai Lin gets to feeling better.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Hmm, 2 pellets twice a day isnt that much, I feed mine 3 twice a day. Maybe he just couldnt handle that much today, it happens to us I suppose it could happen to them.


----------



## tnicholas1970 (May 10, 2009)

yeah sounds like swim bladder disorder


----------



## Elisew (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks a lot for your replies Guys.

Shai-Lin hasn`t been fed at all since earlier on in the day when I`d posted this thread and he`s looking much better now.

I really didn`t think I was over feeding him, I wondered if he was actually constipated rather than overfed? Not really sure.

Anyway, he`s pretty much back to his old self so it`s a huge relief.

Thanks again

Lise x


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

I ma glad he is feeling better!!! :]


----------



## MADxMAC771 (Oct 9, 2008)

Elisew said:


> I really didn`t think I was over feeding him, I wondered if he was actually constipated rather than overfed? Not really sure.
> 
> 
> Lise x


That could be it. Considering how the pellets are made, some are more dense or thicker than others and there could be a chance he was just having trouble getting one to.... pass through. 

It may not have been your fault at all. your feeding schedule seemed fine.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Glad to hear he's better.


----------



## tnicholas1970 (May 10, 2009)

yeah it just means hes constipated lol...


----------



## Elisew (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks for your replies :-D


You wouldn`t think there had been anything wrong with Shai-Lin to see him swimming around now. I`m sure they do it to us on purpose.....just to make us worry!! :roll::lol:

Lise x


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I agree with you, Elise! They just want the extra attention. lol


----------



## tnicholas1970 (May 10, 2009)

lol much


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

swim bladder, im having it sweep through my fish room. i guess im feedin to much


----------



## tnicholas1970 (May 10, 2009)

lol again


----------

